# صلاة لامنا ايريني



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الثالوث الاقدس


يا ستي يا عدرا...........يا ام الفرح و السرور........ يا ام الفادي 
الحبيب الغالي عينيني يا ستي واشفعي فيً عند ابنك الحبيب 
يا رب قويني...يا رب ساعدنييا رب ارحمني 
يا رب اعطني توبه قبل ما تاخذني ....توبني قبل ما تاخذني
اشكرك يا رب يا يسوع المسيح...اشكرك..اشكرك
اشكرك يا حبيبي ...انت عارف الالام فوق طاقتي .باستشهد ساعدني و اعني ... انا بستشهد

بركة صلواتها فالتكون معنا امين*


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2008)

آمين

اشكرك على اصلاة الرائعة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> آمين
> 
> اشكرك على اصلاة الرائعة
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



*مرسيه ليك ياكليمو علي مرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 ديسمبر 2008)

امين
امنا ايرني تحميكي
شكرا عالصلاة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن ​صلاه جميله 

ميرررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> امنا ايرني تحميكي
> *
> وتكون معاكي انتي كمان*
> ...



*مرسيه علي مرورك 

كل سنة وانتي مع يسوع*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن ​صلاه جميله
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الصلاه
> 
> ...



*ويبارك حياتك انت كمان​*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 ديسمبر 2008)

jesus156 قال:


> *بسم الثالوث الاقدس*
> 
> 
> *يا ستي يا عدرا...........يا ام الفرح و السرور........ يا ام الفادي *
> ...


 

امين 

امين​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> امين
> 
> امين​



امين 

مرسيه يا مورا علي مرورك 

كل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي ...بركة صلواتها تكون معنا...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي ...بركة صلواتها تكون معنا...



*مرسيه ليكي يا جوي
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------

